# Oase BioMaster 600 Thermo issues



## gcodrutv (6 Jul 2019)

Hi all,
When I upgraded the old tank, I decided to upgrade the filtration system. So one of the filters I bought is a Oase BioMaster 600 Thermo version. I liked the idea to have less equipment in the tank.
Main issue is that every now and then I noticed loss of flow. (I have both filters fitted with flow monitor).
A good shake, loads and loads of air expelled. Flow comeback to normal 550l/h.
I didn't think that a not very cheap product to do this, I whent back to thd shop and thry advised me to either bring back thd filter to be sent for waranty or call Oase directly.
I preffered second option.
After a very short conversation, I have given a email address to send the proof of purchase and they arranged to send me a replacement head for free.

If anybody is experiencing air trapped, stop spending money on new prefilter sponges or take them out, just call Oase and describe the issues.
Apparently they mentioned that is a known issue.
Nothing to loose.


----------



## Ed Wiser (6 Jul 2019)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/oase-biomaster-thermo-external-filter.41568/


----------



## gcodrutv (6 Jul 2019)

sorry missed that


----------

